# Suspension



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I want to lower my sentra 2 inches and have a 205-40-17 wheel and tire set up and i want maximum wheel travel with this setup. i know i need eibach sportline spring, the motivational shortened struts, the shortened rear shock mounts but what else?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I think you would get better replys in the suspension forum...? Dont you?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*B14 suspension travel*

I had 2.0 inch front, 1.7 inch rear drop on my 200SX with Motivational rear upper mounts and I was still experiencing bottoming problem. (Both front and rear.)
When I had Eibach Pro-Kit, (1.4 inch drop F&R) Front had no problem bottoming out, but rear did bottom out every once a while, but that was without Motivational rear upper mounts. With Pro-kit rear springs with Motivational mounts, It's working pretty good so far. I don't know how much extra travel you can get out of shortened struts, but if you go 2.0 inch drop, you will still get some problems. With your tire size, rear tires will rub on fender when you go over big bump/dip with speed no matter how much travel you have. (i had that problem with 1.7 drop, but none with 1.4)

I said all this, but i have KYB AGX (non shortened) struts. Yeah, shortened struts defenitely do help.

Good luck


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Eibach Sportlines are not stiff enough to keep you off the bumps stops with the drop you want. You'll need to find something along the lines of 250/150 lb/in or stiffer. The Motivational suggestion was good, though. GC Camber plates will gain you another inch of suspension travel in the front, all else being equal (or so I'm told).


----------

